# irish jokes



## Lons (22 Feb 2010)

_Don't know if this breaks forum rules - hope not.
Had a bad weekend but this made me laugh - old ones are the best!
_

*
Paddy and Mick go to London to donate sperm. 

It was a disaster! 

Paddy missed the tube and Mick came on the bus! 

------------ --------- --------oOo- -----------


------------ --------- --------oOo- --------- ---------

Paddy calls Easyjet to book a flight.

The operator asks "How many people are flying with you?" 

Paddy replies "I don't know! It’s your plane!" 


------------ --------- --------oOo- --------- --------- --------- - 

Paddy and Murphy are working on a building site. 
Paddy says to Murphy "I'm gonna have the day off,
I'm gonna pretend I'm mad!" 
He climbs up the rafters, hangs upside down and shouts 

"I'M A LIGHTBULB! I'M A LIGHTBULB!" 

Murphy watches in amazement! 

The Foreman shouts "Paddy you're mad, go home" 

So he leaves the site. 

Murphy starts packing his kit up to leave as well. 

"Where the hell are you going?" asks the Foreman.

"I can't work in the friggin' dark!" says Murphy. 

------------ --------- --------oOo- --------- ---------


Two Irish couples decided to swap partners for the night. 

After 3 hours of amazing sex, Paddy says "I wonder how the girls are getting on".
------------ --------- --------oOo- ------------------ - 

Paddy takes his new wife to bed on their wedding night. 
She undresses, lies on the bed spread-eagled and says
"You know what I want, don't you?" 


"Yeah," says Paddy. "The whole bed by the looks of it!" 

------------ --------- --------oOo- --------- 

Q. What's a Catholic priest and a pint of Guinness got in common? 

A. A black coat, white collar and you've got to watch your buttocks if you get a dodgy one! 

-------- --------oOo- --------- --------- --------- - 


Paddy, the electrician, got sacked from the U...S. prison service for not servicing the electric chair. 

He said in his professional opinion it was a death trap! 


------------ --------- --------oOo- --------- ---------


Paddy, the Irish boyfriend of the woman whose head was found on Arbroath beach was asked to identify her. 

A detective held up the head to which point Paddy said "I don't think that's her, she wasn't that tall!" 

------------ --------- --------oOo- --------- ---------

Paddy and his wife are lying in bed and the neighbours' dog is barking like mad in the garden. 

Paddy says "To hell with this!" and storms off. 

He comes back upstairs 5 minutes later and his wife asks "What did you do?" 

Paddy replies "I've put the dog in our garden. Let's see how they like it!" 

------------oOo- --------- --------- --------- - 


Paddy is said to be shocked at finding out all his cows have Bluetongue. 

"Be Jeysus!" he said, "I didn't even know they had mobile phones!" 

--------- --------oOo- --------- --------- --------- - 

Mick and Paddy are reading head stones at a nearby cemetery. 

Mick say "Crikey! There's a bloke here who was 152!" 

Paddy says "What's his name?" 

Mick replies "Miles, from London !"


*


----------



## Noel (22 Feb 2010)

Us poor Irish...
Couple of good ones there.


----------



## big soft moose (22 Feb 2010)

Paddy and mick are in the job centre

"look here" says paddy " if we got donal to join us we could do that"

the ad reads "tree fellers wanted"


----------



## pren (22 Feb 2010)

Paddy pulls along side a truck that's driving down the road.

"Oi! Yer losin' yer load!" he shouts.

"pipper off" shouts the driver.

"*Oi*! I said yer losin yer feckin' load, yer eejit! Stop!" Paddy shouts again.

Driver shouts back:
"I said pipper off, you thick turnip. I'm gritting!"


----------



## mrfixit (22 Feb 2010)

We call them Kerry-men jokes. I think I've heard em' all. :wink:

Anyway. 

Q. What's the difference between an Irish wedding and Irish wake?

A. About one pint of Guinness.


----------



## Noel (22 Feb 2010)

Just as a general discussion point there's been a few comments made through the report button. Basically some feel that Irish jokes are racist. Technically of course they are in the sense that they are 100% demeaning to a particular nationality. 
But is political correctness gone overboard? I've most likely heard more of these jokes than most and I've been telling them all my life. Perhaps if these posts were mixed in amongst the general joke thread it might not be an issue?
Any views?


----------



## Digit (22 Feb 2010)

An Irishman is drinking in his local with an English friend when the barman speaks to to the Englishman, who ignores him as he can't understand what the barman said.
'Is your mate feking thick?' he storms at the Irishman?
'No, of course he's not, he's English!'
The barman replies, 'That's what I feking said!'

I got that from an Irishman!

Roy.


----------



## studders (22 Feb 2010)

Noel":3p1e7hds said:


> Perhaps if these posts were mixed in amongst the general joke thread it might not be an issue?
> Any views?



I can see how some may get a bit peed off with it. I think your idea is good to move it to the joke thread.

BTW It don't offend me but then I'm not the recipient in this case but, being a time served slaphead, I've been the recipient of my fair share and it don't bother me none.

Yours

Hairless of Tunbridge Wells.


----------



## dedee (22 Feb 2010)

It is something I find very strange. An irishman can tell jokes about his own kin without raising an eyebrow but as soon as a non irish comedian tells the same joke it can be perceived by some as being wrong. 

As with all levels of communication it is important that the receiver tries to understand the intent behind a joke/comment.

Andy


----------



## Digit (22 Feb 2010)

One of the funniest jokes I've heard is in the same category, but Jewish, and I'm Jewish and it's still funny!

Roy.


----------



## RogerS (22 Feb 2010)

Noel":sl8pdyrn said:


> Just as a general discussion point there's been a few comments made through the report button. Basically some feel that Irish jokes are racist. Technically of course they are in the sense that they are 100% demeaning to a particular nationality.
> But is political correctness gone overboard? I've most likely heard more of these jokes than most and I've been telling them all my life. Perhaps if these posts were mixed in amongst the general joke thread it might not be an issue?
> Any views?



Those that haven't got a life will find something somewhere to object to regardless. It goes back to one of my other posts somewhere or other along the lines of....if you aren't the object of whatever it is then butt out.


----------



## studders (22 Feb 2010)

RogerS":dh1d1a7c said:


> Those that haven't got a life will find something somewhere to object to regardless.



I object..... errr..... no hang on......

I don't object.


----------



## Mike.C (22 Feb 2010)

Noel":2o6b8j7z said:


> Just as a general discussion point there's been a few comments made through the report button. Basically some feel that Irish jokes are racist. Technically of course they are in the sense that they are 100% demeaning to a particular nationality.
> But is political correctness gone overboard? I've most likely heard more of these jokes than most and I've been telling them all my life. Perhaps if these posts were mixed in amongst the general joke thread it might not be an issue?
> Any views?



Coming from a large Irish family and being the only one who was not born in Ireland (London and proud of it) I am very protective of the Emerald Isle and the people from it, but like most Irish who are full of fun and mischief themselves, these sort of jokes mean nothing. They laugh them off, like they try and laugh off most things in their lives. To me the Irish are the most fun loving nation in the world bar none. There are things said about the Irish that are racist and demeaning and I have lost a couple of so called friends over the years because of these sort of things, but jokes like those above would not be seen by most Irish as racist. In fact they would probably laugh along with the joke teller, and then give them as good as they got.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## MikeG. (22 Feb 2010)

I'll admit to reporting this.

I hate racial stereotyping of any sort.....Welshmen & New Zealanders with sheep, Irishmen being dim, Scotsman being tight, etc. I always ask the question "would this be acceptable if you replaced the butt of this joke with a black man or someone gay or someone crippled?". All of those in the past were acceptable targets for jokes.

I love a good joke, but think that Irish jokes should be consigned to history along with anything else that makes it acceptable to denigrate whole groups of people.

I'll bet no-one can repudiate my reasoning without including the meaningless phrase "politically correct"!

Mike


----------



## big soft moose (22 Feb 2010)

RogerS":217tyzth said:


> Noel":217tyzth said:
> 
> 
> > Just as a general discussion point there's been a few comments made through the report button. Basically some feel that Irish jokes are racist. Technically of course they are in the sense that they are 100% demeaning to a particular nationality.
> ...



true, it would be interesting to know how many of the reportees are actually irish (none would be my guess)

virtually all jokes are potentially "offensive" to one or other minority or group - whether thats irish, poles, blondes, slap heads, fat people, thin people, jews or whatever - We didnt see jake getting bent out of shape when we were telling lawyer jokes

so long as its obvious that the intent is to amuse rather than bully and the object of the joke doesnt object anyone else who finds the idea offensive has the option of not reading the thread (and for that reason i think they are better on a seperate thread than mixed in the general jokes thread)


----------



## studders (22 Feb 2010)

I was going to reply but I really can't be pineappled with another pointless argument. So this isn't a reply, I wasn't even here.


----------



## big soft moose (22 Feb 2010)

Mike Garnham":3evlcy4e said:


> I'll bet no-one can repudiate my reasoning without including the meaningless phrase "politically correct"!
> 
> Mike



mike - are you irish ?

If not why be offended by something that has little to do with you -especially when irish such as noel and t'other mike clearly arent.

The thread title makes it abundantly clear what the thread contains so if you thought it was going to offend you why look ?


----------



## big soft moose (22 Feb 2010)

Mike Garnham":e7i2g8jm said:


> I'll bet no-one can repudiate my reasoning without including the meaningless phrase "politically correct"!
> 
> Mike



mike - are you irish ?

If not why be offended by something that has little to do with you -especially when irish such as noel and t'other mike clearly arent.

The thread title makes it abundantly clear what the thread contains so if you thought it was going to offend you why look ?


----------



## big soft moose (22 Feb 2010)

Mike Garnham":e7i2g8jm said:


> I'll bet no-one can repudiate my reasoning without including the meaningless phrase "politically correct"!
> 
> Mike



mike - are you irish ?

If not why be offended by something that has little to do with you -especially when irish such as noel and t'other mike clearly arent.

The thread title makes it abundantly clear what the thread contains so if you thought it was going to offend you why look ?


----------



## studders (22 Feb 2010)

There's an echo in here. :shock:


----------



## Smudger (22 Feb 2010)

Mike Garnham":3atz6yti said:


> I'll admit to reporting this.
> 
> I hate racial stereotyping of any sort.....Welshmen & New Zealanders with sheep, Irishmen being dim, Scotsman being tight, etc. I always ask the question "would this be acceptable if you replaced the butt of this joke with a black man or someone gay or someone crippled?". All of those in the past were acceptable targets for jokes.
> 
> ...



Completely agree. No place for this sort of thing here, in my opinion. Left unchecked you will get the sort of really offensive 'humour' seen in another place.

And they aren't actually witty, or even very funny. Just repeating outdated stereotypes.


----------



## Karl (22 Feb 2010)

Surely all jokes make fun of somebody/something at which someone could get offended. So should all jokes be banned from the forum?

I can't imagine a joke thread devoted to "Bankers" or "Dizzy Blondes" would get reported.

PC overboard.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## Tom K (22 Feb 2010)

Its not an echo BSM is one of them tree fellers :lol:


----------



## Smudger (22 Feb 2010)

I also find it disturbing that the first comment is an encouragement from a Moderator...

And you don't have to be Irish to be offended by a racist joke, in just the same way that you don't have to be Asian to object to the BNP...


----------



## studders (22 Feb 2010)

I do wish some people would put 'In my opinion' in their posts and not state that something is fact just because they think so.

Go on, now find a post of mine where I've done just that. :roll:


----------



## studders (22 Feb 2010)

Anyone guilty of Godwins Law will be...... smacked and sent to bed with no tea.


----------



## studders (22 Feb 2010)

Smudger":2ok06myo said:


> I also find it disturbing that the first comment is an encouragement from a Moderator...
> .



I don't. I thought Noel was being very reasonable.


----------



## Smudger (22 Feb 2010)

That would be 'In my opinion?'


----------



## Smudger (22 Feb 2010)

Surely the main reason for not displaying a lack of taste in this way is that it causes argument. Politics and religion are banned (and it seems to me that these jokes go some way into that) so why not jokes that other people find offensive?

Or do we think that offending for the sake of it is in some way laudable?


----------



## studders (22 Feb 2010)

Smudger":1kryldal said:


> That would be 'In my opinion?'



Good Man, you know it makes sense (Sorry, slipped into Delboy mode there for a second)


Can anyone tell I'm bored today? Must be the constant Rain.


----------



## studders (22 Feb 2010)

Smudger":y701346p said:


> Or do we think that offending for the sake of it is in some way laudable?


We? Do you mean you and me? Are we the only ones left? Damn.

You may have a point in that I'm not sure this is quite the right place for such jokes. That's not say I think such jokes should be banned outright.


----------



## loz (22 Feb 2010)

Very good.


----------



## studders (22 Feb 2010)

loz":1qhon9a6 said:


> Very good.



Racist.

:wink:


----------



## RogerS (22 Feb 2010)

He awoke to the sound of birds in the trees. 

Putting on his grey, drab, shapeless shift (because it had been decreed that tight trousers were offensive as they highlighted his non-female parts) he went downstairs. Entering the grey painted kitchen, he sat down for his bowl of gruel because it had long been decreed that all imports of non-native foodstuffs such as sultanas (actually we can't call them sultanas any more as that highlights the plight of forced marriages) was not right and exploitative of those who were not living in the non-Scottish, non-Irish, non-Welsh part of what used to be known as the United Kingdom. The fact that the economies of several African countries ceased to be viable was not considered relevant.

He wound up the clockwork on his radio to listen to white noise (because it had been decreed that all radio programmes would offend someone somewhere at sometime or other so better not to have them broadcast in the first place). In any case, humour had long been banned as any joke offended someone, somewhere at sometime or other.

As he had no work to go to, he went back upstairs to bed.


----------



## Mike.C (22 Feb 2010)

Smudger":21db7008 said:


> I also find it disturbing that the first comment is an encouragement from a Moderator...
> 
> And you don't have to be Irish to be offended by a racist joke, in just the same way that you don't have to be Asian to object to the BNP...



Although I cannot really speak for Noel, I am sure that like my family he has heard them so often that they are taken as meant _*"a joke"*_

That said I do not think there is anything wrong with the way either Mike or Dick has complained about what they think is racist. At least it shows that they care.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## big soft moose (22 Feb 2010)

Tom K":38f98ft1 said:


> Its not an echo BSM is one of them tree fellers :lol:



lol - theres either a problem with the forum server or my isp , it hangs until you click repeatedly then posts several times - as its just me i guess its my computer/isp


----------



## Smudger (22 Feb 2010)

I think it's the server. It's very slow to accept messages.


----------



## Noel (22 Feb 2010)

One morning, three Irish men and three English men were in a
ticket counter line at a train station. The three English each bought a
ticket and watched as the three Irish bought just one ticket.
'How are the three of you going to travel on only one ticket?'
asked one of the English.
'Watch and learn,' answered one of the Irish.

All six boarded the train where the three English men sat down,
but the three Irish crammed into a toilet together and closed the door..
Shortly after the train departed, the conductor came around to collect
tickets.

He knocked on the toilet door and said, 'Ticket, please.'

The door opened just a crack and a single arm emerged with a
ticket in hand. The conductor took it and moved on. The English saw this
happen and agreed it was quite a clever idea. Indeed, so clever they
decided to do the same thing on the return trip and save some money.

That afternoon when they got back to the station, they bought a
single ticket for the return trip and watched, while to their
astonishment,the three Irish didn't buy even one ticket!
'How are you going to travel without a ticket?' asked a
perplexed English man. 'Watch and learn,' answered the three Irish boys
in unison.

When they boarded the train, the three English crammed
themselves into a toilet and the three Irish crammed into another toilet
just down the way. Shortly after the train began to move, one of the
Irish left the toilet and walked over to the toilet in which the English
were hiding.
The Irish knocked on the door and said, 'Ticket, please.'


I'm Irish, I live in Ireland, I hear Irish jokes every day, we all laugh.
Not a lot of good has come out of this place - potato famine, Titanic and the Good Friday Agreement, Irish theme pubs - nothing much else but if we help people laugh it ain't no bad thing.
I'm not sure I subscribe to the notion that a person can be offended on behalf of others they do not know nor never met but having said that there are instances where it's obvious that things are said or written that would cause offence, I just don't thing Irish jokes are an example of this.
And as mentioned above everybody has a right to report a post, that's what the facility is there for.
Yes, server is very slow.


----------



## Digit (22 Feb 2010)

I wonder.... 

_A Jewish chap admires a wrist watch that his Jewish friend is wearing. 
'Yes,' his friend comments. 'It belonged to a very great friend of mine who died recently. He knew he was dying and asked to see me, and when I entered his room he took it off his wrist and..... sold it to me!' 
'I got my own back,' he commented. ' I gave him a cheque!' 
_ 
...now it's either funny or it's not funny IMO, and that applies whether the story teller is Jewish or any other. The story was originally recited by a Jewish comedian at a celebration for Roger Moore, who roared with laughter, as did many dozens of other guests.

And I enjoyed it.

Roy.


----------



## big soft moose (22 Feb 2010)

Noel":1pf267ry said:


> Yes, server is very slow.



but oddly a lot faster in chrome than it is in IE - go figure


----------



## Lons (22 Feb 2010)

Mike.C":2wsaznc4 said:


> Noel":2wsaznc4 said:
> 
> 
> > Just as a general discussion point there's been a few comments made through the report button. Basically some feel that Irish jokes are racist. Technically of course they are in the sense that they are 100% demeaning to a particular nationality.
> ...



Some of the replies justify why I hesitated before posting and said I hoped it wouldn't fall foul of the rules.

The jokes were sent to me by a fiercely patriotic Irish mate who split his sides laughing at them in the same way that I laugh at "thick geordie" jokes.

Life is too short IMO to be so politically correct that all the harmless fun is removed from the world. I'm old enough to remember when much worse comment offended very few people indeed.

The last thing I would wish to do is offend however and to anyone who objects - I appologise.


----------



## Lons (22 Feb 2010)

Mike.C":3atw3xcb said:


> Noel":3atw3xcb said:
> 
> 
> > Just as a general discussion point there's been a few comments made through the report button. Basically some feel that Irish jokes are racist. Technically of course they are in the sense that they are 100% demeaning to a particular nationality.
> ...



Some of the replies justify why I hesitated before posting and said I hoped it wouldn't fall foul of the rules.

The jokes were sent to me by a fiercely patriotic Irish mate who split his sides laughing at them in the same way that I laugh at "thick geordie" jokes.

Life is too short IMO to be so politically correct that all the harmless fun is removed from the world. I'm old enough to remember when much worse comment offended very few people indeed.

The last thing I would wish to do is offend however and to anyone who objects - I appologise.


----------



## studders (22 Feb 2010)

There's that flamin echo again.


----------



## Mike.C (22 Feb 2010)

Lons":18ejrpxh said:


> Mike.C":18ejrpxh said:
> 
> 
> > Noel":18ejrpxh said:
> ...



I wouldn't worry about it mate. I can see both sides but I think life is to short to bother about this politically correct rubbish. If am Irishman complains about the jokes then that is different and the thread removed but until then there is no problem as far as I can see.

I do not know what has happened to the forum but BSM's post has popped up 3 times and yours twice :roll: 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Lons (22 Feb 2010)

_I do not know what has happened to the forum but BSM's post has popped up 3 times and yours twice_

Pretty sure I clicked the button twice as it didn't appear to be doing anything

Thanks for the comments. As a newbie I don't yet know the views of other members and seem to have stirred a few opinions.
Still, any reaction means you ain't dead yet..........*IMO*


----------



## Digit (22 Feb 2010)

Thank God! I was getting worried. :lol: 

Roy.


----------



## Tony Spear (23 Feb 2010)

pipper!

Elsewhere on the forum tonight I've posted jokes about wicket-keepers (sorry Mike!), the Forest of Dean and the fortress home of my beloved rugby team! :shock: 

I'll give myself a smacked botty and only allow myself bread and water until Wednesday.


----------



## BradNaylor (23 Feb 2010)

Michael: "Hey Patrick, why have you got 'L' and 'R' written in your boots?"


Patrick: " So I know to put the 'L' on my left foot and the 'R' on my right foot."


Michael: "Brilliant! So that's why my wife has 'C&A' in her knickers!


----------



## lurker (23 Feb 2010)

Its rather interesting how the themes of jokes go round the world

Thick ( but devious)
English about the Irish
French about Belgians
Mericans about Mexicans 

Same with sheep sha££ers
Engilsh -about the welsh
Australians about NZ

Tightfistedness
Everybody about the Jews
English about Scots
Scots about Aberdonians

And I'm sure there are many more


----------



## MikeG. (23 Feb 2010)

Fine, if it is without connotations.....

.....but what about, say, white people telling jokes about black people, particularly in America where the master/ slave relationship is still culturally recent?

My views on this were formed when I was brought up in Australia in the 1960's. There, jokes about aborigines were the equivalent of Irish jokes..........thick, in-breeding, ugly were the principle themes. In Australia until the mid 1960's, the government was kidnapping aboriginal children and giving them to white middle-class people thousands of miles from home to be brought up the white way. 

Joking about these people who at the turn of the century had been subject to bounties, who had been literally driven over the cliffs after being cleared from Tasmania................joking about genocide victims disgusted me then and disgusts me still today. Joking about them was everywhere, and seemed to me to be one of the ways in which the populace became numbed to what had happened, and was still happening.

So, my views formed under fairly extreme circumstances. I can't see how you draw a line between joking about aboriginals and joking about the Irish, or joking about Jews. Therefore, I am offended by all of them.

I appreciate that the Irish aren't subject to genocide at the moment, but the fact that Germans told Jewish jokes prior to trying to wipe them out just adds to the picture. I don't know how you seperate these things...........so, I don't. I treat them all the same. How is it good taste to denigrate a whole population, when clearly it is bad taste to denigrate other populations, or to denigrate, say, "spastics" (do you remember those jokes?)?

Mike


----------



## Digit (23 Feb 2010)

> particularly in America where the master/ slave relationship is still culturally recent?


 
Surely that would indicate a healing? 
Your comment about german/Jewish jokes is not really relevant Mike as no one is suggesting that the French are intending to wipe out the Belgians nor are we about to wipe out the Irish? 
And surely there is a difference about whether a joke is meant to be spiteful or humorous. 
An example by a Muslim comedian....

_'I agree with people, there is far too much immigration into this country. Where I live in London you can't move for Australians. It's having an effect on property prices!'_

Told on national TV

Roy.


----------



## RogerS (23 Feb 2010)

Three words - context, balance, perspective.

For example, take the context of many Irish jokes. In many cases I have heard the same joke but Irish is juxtaposed with salesman, accountant, lawyer...take your pick. The jokes are generic in nature and do not single out the irish per se. 

You can't say the same thing about jokes about the disabled as these jokes focus on the nature of their disabilty. Certainly unacceptable.

Noel mentioned 'Not a lot of good has come out of this place - potato famine, Titanic and the Good Friday Agreement, Irish theme pubs - nothing much else but if we help people laugh it ain't no bad thing'. There is balance for you although I think he missed one very good thing to come out of ireland and that is the irish.


----------



## MikeG. (23 Feb 2010)

Digit":1u4k0qz1 said:


> An example by a Muslim comedian....
> 
> _'I agree with people, there is far too much immigration into this country. Where I live in London you can't move for Australians. It's having an effect on property prices!'_ Told on national TV Roy.



But the joke there, Roy, is self-deprecating. That's why it is funny. The guy is joking about himself, not about Australians. That isn't the case with Irish jokes, or with Australian jokes about aboriginals.

Mike


----------



## Argee (23 Feb 2010)

Mike Garnham":37tn1eqk said:


> Digit":37tn1eqk said:
> 
> 
> > An example by a Muslim comedian....
> ...


If the comedian in this example is *Muslim *and he says that where he lives you can't move for *Australians*, how is that self-deprecating? How can he be joking about himself?

Ray


----------



## Digit (23 Feb 2010)

You beat me to the punch there Ray. But I still think it was funny!

Roy.


----------



## Digit (23 Feb 2010)

In my opinion nothing is barred in humour other than deliberate offense. Disibilty jokes....

A hunch back corpse is found face down on the plaza outside Notre Damme Cathedral.

_'Who is he?' Some one asks.
'No idea,' is the reply. 'But he's a dead ringer for Quasimodo!'_

Offensive? I think not.

Roy.


----------



## MikeG. (23 Feb 2010)

Argee":2lcv84dt said:


> how is that self-deprecating? How can he be joking about himself?Ray



:shock: What? You're kidding, aren't you!

OK, I'll spell it out.........one immigrant is complaining about the number of other immigrants spoiling things for him. He is inviting the audience to laugh at the irony of his own attitude.


----------



## Digit (23 Feb 2010)

Or he's taking the Pee out of of anti Muslim attitudes? Rather effectively IMO.
I think it depends on which way you look at it.

Roy.


----------



## RogerS (23 Feb 2010)

Mike Garnham":1wfmgazm said:


> Argee":1wfmgazm said:
> 
> 
> > how is that self-deprecating? How can he be joking about himself?Ray
> ...



Really? All Muslims are immigrants now, are they? Ahem...


----------



## Argee (23 Feb 2010)

Mike Garnham":lh0ejuwm said:


> :shock: What? You're kidding, aren't you!
> 
> OK, I'll spell it out.........one immigrant is complaining about the number of other immigrants spoiling things for him. He is inviting the audience to laugh at the irony of his own attitude.


Thank you *so *much for being so patronising - must be allied to a narrow, one-degree viewpoint. 

Thanks for your contribution, Roger, which was exactly what I was referring to. 

This probably needs locking now?

Ray


----------



## MikeG. (23 Feb 2010)

Oh come on guys, settle down.

I saw Omid Djalili do this joke on TV. It was very funny. Whether he is an immigant or not, the basis of his humour is that he is Iranian. 

You're playing with semantics with the most liberal guy on the forum. I haven't got the foggiest how I got sucked into explaining a straight-forward joke by an Iranian comedian about Australians on a thread about Irish jokes, and then to have it turned back on me .........well, I despair. 

Ray, I expect better than that from you. I am not in the least narrow-eyed in my outlook. Don't agree with me on Irish jokes by all means (my wife doesn't, for a start), but don't, just don't accuse me being of something I am not then ask for the thread to be locked. 

Mike


----------



## big soft moose (23 Feb 2010)

Mike Garnham":ptggna3w said:


> .
> 
> You're playing with semantics with the most liberal guy on the forum.



next thing you know people will be saying your anti-semantic


----------



## wizer (23 Feb 2010)

I skipped this thread because of the title. I'm absolutely sick of Irish jokes. My in-laws are Irish. whenever we go around there they are telling them constantly. It's all Mick did that and Paddy said this. Yawn. Only the Irish find Irish jokes funny. :roll: 

But the rest of this thread kept you all entertained for a while didn't it. Shall we talk about woodworking now?


----------



## MikeG. (23 Feb 2010)

wizer":hk2jm0h0 said:


> I skipped this thread because of the title.



Good decision.........wish I had.


----------



## Argee (23 Feb 2010)

Mike Garnham":ixwr7tup said:


> You're playing with semantics with the most liberal guy on the forum. I haven't got the foggiest how I got sucked into explaining a straight-forward joke by an Iranian comedian about Australians on a thread about Irish jokes, and then to have it turned back on me .........well, I despair.


Despair all you like, it doesn't cover the fact that you now add to your originally-worded reply as though to justify it.

Your comment about the joke as originally laid out being "self-deprecating" is rubbish - and you must now realise that - but rather than admit you ignored the possibility of other viewpoints on the joke (mine and Rogers, for example), you respond like an Harry Enfield teenager. 

Expect better from me if you like, but don't kid yourself that your the only one allowed to have an opinion with which everyone else must either agree, or be a lesser person. That's becoming a frequently-seen trait on here of late, regrettably.

I knew this would only degenerate further, hence my suggestion to lock it. I certainly won't add further to it and regret getting involved in the first place (not because of anything I said, BTW), because the outcome was so predictable.

Ray


----------



## MikeG. (23 Feb 2010)

Oh for pity sake, will someone put an end to this.


I report this thread once again.


----------



## Philly (23 Feb 2010)

Time, Gents..........

Let's take a deep breath and think about woodwork.....

Philly


----------



## Noel (23 Feb 2010)

Outcome was predictable sadly, disappointing.
Just as an afterthought I don't understand why some continue to contribute and yet object to the thread. If I had a problem with a thread I'd make my views known once, either through a report or a single post and avoid the place thereafter.


----------



## Chris Knight (23 Feb 2010)

I'm with Noel on this.


----------

